# RefCats offline...



## Me Died Blue (Apr 22, 2005)

From the homepage (and now only page) of ReformedCatholicism.com:



> For hundreds of years, the Christian Church has seen some value in silence and meditation. Things are no different today.
> 
> ReformedCatholicism.com is going offline for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmm I wonder why?

blade


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 22, 2005)

I say hallelujah! One less heretical site on the web


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2005)

Silence and meditation? Isn't that the route that Luther took? Maybe ReformedCatholicism.com will come back as Reformed.com

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Poimen (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> I say hallelujah! One less heretical site on the web



I never read much of their material so I am curious why you would call them heretical?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> I say hallelujah! One less heretical site on the web


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



It was essentially a theological blog operated mainly by Kevin Johnson and Tim Enloe, with comments from others as well, advocating a Reformed return to (and "blend" with) many Roman Catholic distinctives on doctrine, especially the covenant and sacramentology. Because of that, it is not surprising that many of the site's statements and supporters often had many common points with the current AA/FV crowd as well.

You can find some information on them by doing a search here on this board, and this thread in particular should shed some general light, and this thread is a good example of what people are talking about.

Also, when I first posted this, the front page was indeed the only thing remaining at the site, but it now looks as if they are going to keep links to everything that was written there while it was still active, although many of them do not seem to be working at the moment. In reading people's comments on the site to this recent offline announcement, it is sickening to see the overwhelming amount of praise, support and even sympathy the owners are getting as compared to the scarce amount of critique.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as it doenst come back as synergism.com or areformedcatholicsmind.com :bigsmile:


----------



## Poimen (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



Well what they propose makes me nervous but I think I need to see more evidence that they are heretical. I don't mean to be ambivalent but 
I really hesitate using the word 'heresy' in conversation with people. Maybe that is because I am a coward, but I would rather err on the side of caution and call it a 'serious error.'


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 22, 2005)

Someone posted this funny post about the RefCat site:

_"This is pretty much what the 'Oxford Movement' would look like if it were dumbed down for twenty-first century postmoderns and led by Spanky and Our Gang rather than John Henry Newman and E. B. Pusey."_

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> Someone posted this funny post about the RefCat site:
> 
> _"This is pretty much what the 'Oxford Movement' would look like if it were dumbed down for twenty-first century postmoderns and led by Spanky and Our Gang rather than John Henry Newman and E. B. Pusey."_
> ...



This is classic. I think the quote actually comes from either James White or Phil Johnson.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Hmm I wonder why?
> 
> blade



Two words: Fred Greco.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, the webmasters now have a new site going. It is called Communio Sanctorum, which they describe as "an online theological journal designed to highlight the sacramental, trinitarian, and covenantal connection we have with the historic Church. We term it _a Reformational contribution to catholicity..._" They have also stooped to a new low, which I explained in this thread.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2005)

What's sad is there false dichotomy 
either Foundationalism or Postmodernity


----------

